# Northwest GA trout fishing. Q&A.



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Snookdaddy said:


> Looking to head up there the week leading up to Thanksgiving. All tips, places, guides and info welcome. This will be a 1st for us and looking for 1st prime info.
> 
> Thank you ,
> Bob


Soque river. Hook up with the Sutton boys


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

The Soque river is tons of fun to fish but it’s all private water. You have to either hire a guide or pay a day fee of 150-300 per angler depending on the spot. Well worth the fee but that’s not everyone’s thing. Rivers edge on the Soque, fern valley, brigadoon lodge, Blackhawk flyfishing are some of the places. The streamer fishing can be amazing. If you fish rivers edge give Jacob Brewster a call...awesome guy. Otherwise give unicoi outfitters a call...they have their own private water in helen as well as guide on a couple of the Soque spots. Helen itself is a fun town to check out.


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

The Soque river is tons of fun to fish but it’s all private water. You have to either hire a guide or pay a day fee of 150-300 per angler depending on the spot. Well worth the fee but that’s not everyone’s thing. Rivers edge on the Soque, fern valley, brigadoon lodge, Blackhawk flyfishing are some of the places. The streamer fishing can be amazing. If you fish rivers edge give Jacob Brewster a call...awesome guy. Otherwise give unicoi outfitters a call...they have their own private water in helen as well as guide on a couple of the Soque spots. Helen itself is a fun town to check out.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Where in NW Ga are you planning on going? Soque River and Helen are more NorthEast. There's not a lot of options in the NW area. If you can swing a trip to the NE side, there are several options. The Delayed Harvest will be in full swing, and the Amicolola River will be the closest to NW. If you do venture into the NE, Smith Creek in Unicoi State Park usually fishes pretty good. There are many options in the NE, but not so much NW.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I can go anywhere. NE or NW. Just trying figure figure out the best options for trout fishing in Georgia. Where to go, where to stay, what to bring etc.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If I remember correctly the big fly shop in the Atlanta area is the Fish Hawk... If they're still in business I'd contact them for a starting list to investigate as you do your trip planning. A year or two ago I fished a flyfishing trout guide that worked some of those "private waters" in north Georgia... He had some photos of real trophy trout with his anglers... Looking at them, whether private or public waters... those fish were world class...


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

You can also contact Unicoi Outfitters in Helen for info. If you are interested in a “pay to play” UO has water right in Helen. Weather can also be an issue. Smith Creek DH is a tailwater and gets high but remains fishable during rains that blow out other waters. The best day I’ve ever had in Ga was Smith Creek in the rain. I brought over 100 fish to hand in 5 hours.


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

im gonna be in the cleveland tn area for thanksgiving so im hoping to get the pass to fish one of these places that are a lil further west of helen....








The Valley at Suches Trophy Trout Flyfishing


Trophy trout flyfisning, fly fishing in N. Ga.




gatrophytrout.com












Noontootla Creek Farms Blue Ridge, GA | Fly Fishing | Sporting Clays


Located in the beautiful North GA Mountains in Blue Ridge, GA. We offer Guided Fly Fishing, Sporting Clays, Hunting, and Lodging.




ncfga.net




west of helen im sure there are shops in blue ridge that can help you figure something out if you want west. 

all of the soque river places as well as the places above are all private water with pellet fed stocked fish. still lots of fun though....great way to spend a day.
if youre gonna fish east, id stick to the helen area and fish around there. i havent fished it but dukes creek in smithgall woods is supposed to be great. stocked and pellet fed as well but public water managed by the state. you have to make a reservation...not sure if its online or by phone though.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

If you are going to fish without a guide two resources I would recommend are: Trout Streams of Southern Appalachia by Jimmy Jacobs and a free publication from the Georgia Department of Natural Resources called Trout Streams of Georgia (Recreation Guide R8-RG 20). I don't have their phone number but their address is 2123 U.S. Hwy. 278 S.E. Social Circle, Georgia 30025. Around Thanksgiving I would suggest nymphs (prince and hares ear) and black woolybuggers with a red or brass bead heads. If you are looking for a trophy trout check out Dukes Creek, the daily use fee is under $10, waters are catch and release and you need to make a reservation well in advance Dukes Creek: Trophy Trout On Public Water . Water temp is very important to trout being they can not get enough oxygen out of warm water to survive. Ideal water temp is around 55 F and I usually don't waste my time in a stream if the temp is much over 60 F. Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## dlpanadero (Mar 9, 2016)

As others have said, not sure 


fishnpreacher said:


> You can also contact Unicoi Outfitters in Helen for info. If you are interested in a “pay to play” UO has water right in Helen. Weather can also be an issue. Smith Creek DH is a tailwater and gets high but remains fishable during rains that blow out other waters. The best day I’ve ever had in Ga was Smith Creek in the rain. I brought over 100 fish to hand in 5 hours.


holy crap a fish every three minutes for 5 hrs straight that's got to be some kind of world record


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Viking1 said:


> Georgia Department of Natural Resources


Fishing the creek is restricted to 15 anglers in the morning and 15 in the afternoon each Wednesday, Saturday and Sunday. Between those days, the creek is closed to all public fishing. As a result of the limited number of anglers per day, free reservations are recommended and available by calling the Smithgall Woods Conservation Area office. 

In a few years from now that may be the best way to maintain viable fisheries in the easy to get to places.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

I w


Snookdaddy said:


> Looking to head up there the week leading up to Thanksgiving. All tips, places, guides and info welcome. This will be a 1st for us and looking for 1st prime info.
> 
> Thank you ,
> Bob


If you have any questions feel free to shoot me a message Bob. I was pretty much raised in the shop at Unicoi Outftter and still work in the shop from time to time. All the fly shops in Georgia are solid guys and would be glad to help you out. I’d also encourage you to give a call to Unicoi Outfitters or whoever else for info about conditions and areas.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Soque River and Dukes Creek are a glorified trout ponds. Dukes has a hatchery on it if I remember correctly. Noontootla and the Hooch headwaters in the forest is where you can find wild trout. That will take little drys all day. I grew up NW of ATL. And fished the Hooch from inside 285. All the way to where you could literally jump across it like a small creek. There are wild native brook as well. All though they are on the small side. Another overlooked River is the Toccoa. I caught two very nice long browns out of it. And two big ass hellbenders.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

holy crap a fish every three minutes for 5 hrs straight that's got to be some kind of world record
[/QUOTE]

I did fish a dry/dropper for a while and caught several doubles. Smith is a small creek and most casting is roll casting and high sticking. Fish were on literally for just a few seconds before release. 
Record or not, its true.

And for anyone considering Dukes Creek. Read and understand the special regulations. ALL HOOKS IN YOUR POSSESSION MUST BE BARBLESS. To test for barbs, the warden will use the t-shirt test. Stick the hook through a t-shirt, and if it hangs pulling it out, its a fine. Last I heard it was $50 per hook. 
If you book a cottage at Smithgall Woods/Dukes creek, you can fish section 1 daily while you are staying there. Check when making reservations to verify.
@jonny, there's no hatchery on Dukes Creek. The closest hatchery would be Burton Hatchery between Helen and Clarkesville.


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

That is certainly true. That whole river is full of huge pellet fed fish. Doesn’t mean it’s not fun though. Just have to be realistic about what it is and enjoy it. That being said the streamer fishing can be surprisingly good. Not sure why pellet fed fish would be so aggressive but they often are. Maybe they’re bored?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

We call them "pig farms". There is a place on Hwy 197 on the Soque called Mark of the Potter. Its an old grist mill converted into a pottery. You can feed the pigs (huge trout) from their outside deck. Its worth a visit to see.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Going up there the middle of December for a fly fishing wedding. Half staying at Smithgall Cottages and half in Unicoi . Looking forward to the trip. Been practicing my roll casting as I rarely do it.


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

Settles and Jones bridge on the chattahoohie Near Atlanta holds decent trout if you want to do diy and on the cheap. Easy access and cheap or free parking. I always had success using a dry/dropper/midge rig for the rainbows and sort of wild browns.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> If I remember correctly the big fly shop in the Atlanta area is the Fish Hawk... If they're still in business I'd contact them for a starting list to investigate as you do your trip planning. A year or two ago I fished a flyfishing trout guide that worked some of those "private waters" in north Georgia... He had some photos of real trophy trout with his anglers... Looking at them, whether private or public waters... those fish were world class...


Yes sir, after 46 years Gary going strong with the Fish Hawk.


----------

